# Are there any online graduate MA's in Philosophy



## T.A.G. (Mar 30, 2010)

Are there any reformed online graduate degrees in Philosophy/Apologetics?


----------



## cbryant (Mar 30, 2010)

Tyler,

Not any that are taught reformed viewpoint. There might non regional or non-ATS accredited or non-accredited programs. Westminster in Philly offers a Th.M with a concentration in Apologetics but it is residence only.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Mar 30, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> Are there any reformed online graduate degrees in Philosophy/Apologetics?


 
Tyler,

I don't think there are any M.A. degrees in philosophy online. You may want to check out the online M.A.R. at RTS--that's one of the only degrees available online from a reformed seminary. 
In regards to an M.A. in philosophy, is there any reason you are interested in an online degree? If you are wanting an M.A. in philosophy and are worried about the cost, note that most decent M.A. programs in philosophy fund some of the students they accept (some will only accept funded students). The funding usually involves a tuition waver and a stipend enough to live on at most places.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 30, 2010)

There are no Reformed MA's. There is a "secular" online MA from University of Illinois. I contacted them about 2 years ago and the director of online education or whatever his title was told me not to pursue the degree at that time. The school was charging out-of-state tuition to the online students which is ridiculous.

Southern Baptist has a modular Ph.D. in Christian Philosophy if you're interested in going that route.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 31, 2010)

I would check out the Master of Arts in Religion from RTS. I'm currently am in the program (a little more than halfway through the program). While it isn't an MA in Philosophy, you do have to take History of Philosophy and Christian Thought, Apologetics, Ethics, and you have 9 credits of electives, in which you can focus on theology and philosophy, if you so desire.

The program has recently been undergoing a redo of sorts. All of the classes will be (currently about 70%) truly online rather than distance. Previously, you had no actual contact with the professor. But currently, I have access to the professor through online forums. And Dr. Frame (not a TA) actually grades my papers, so I get to see his actual comments. So I would look into it. It may not be for you, but I've greatly enjoyed it.

Also, for the MAR degree, while it is primarily online, there are two on-campus seminars. The first is an orientation seminar, while the second is a final integration seminar, in which you must defend your thesis and make a presentation on the practical uses of your thesis in a church setting.


----------



## jgrant1118 (Apr 2, 2010)

These options I'm going to present may not be reformed like you want, but they are geared toward the degree your interested. While RTS is a good option, you might want to check out Southern Evangelical Seminary and their MA in Apologetics. Norman Geisler started the place back in 94, I believe. It's main academic focus is in philosophy and apologetics. The degree is either totally online, or requires only summer visits for a few weeks. 

Other options posted in other locations are the University of Wales, Lampeter, and Greenwhich School of Theology (associated with North-West University in South Africa, which comes highly recommended from former profs). They are both fully accredited and offer distance education. I think Lampeter may have taught modules, but these two options are more than likely research degrees. If you know what you want to research, then these could be great options!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 2, 2010)

If you are seeking it for personal edification then you might consider looking into Ligonier Academy's advanced study certificate in Philosophy or Apologetics here:

Study Philosophy at Ligonier Academy

http://www.ligonier.org/academy/certificate-program/course-details/advanced-level-certificates/apologetics/


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 3, 2010)

Christ Theological Seminary offers the M.A. in Philosophy and Apologetics through their online program. Here is the link: CTS: Master of Arts in Philosophy & Apologetics


----------



## matt01 (Apr 3, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> Are there any reformed online graduate degrees in Philosophy/Apologetics?


 
What would your goal/reason be, in pursuing that degree?


----------

